# greek tattoo idea for greek heritage!



## shortychick

Hello. Well I have a Greek background but my dad never grew it into my family unlike my grandpa and so on. Well since I've never uplifted my Greek heritage,  I want too now! I want to get a tattoo , something to do with family and love, and how family should come first and its a forever love. But I don't know what to get extcally if I should get words or Greek gods with words.  And I certainly don't want to get anything wrong. And I've done some research but some are completely different. I want this tattoo to show my love for my family and there always gonna be mu number one while showing off my amazing Greek heritage. 
I would just love some help or ideas what too. I'm open to any form.

Ill be very appreciated for the help I get. And thank you  
- myriah


----------



## Andrious

How about "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ-ΘΡΗΣΚΕΙΑ-ΜΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ' ΟΛΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ"?


----------



## shortychick

What does that mean extcally?


----------



## Andrious

"country-religion-but above all family"


----------



## ireney

Note that the motto "country-religion-family" has rather extreme right-wing connotations for most Greeks.

Now for the moderator part. Please give us some idea about what you'd want as a tattoo. We cannot and should not brainstorm ideas about your tattoo.


----------



## kostakis

I personally like this one: "Ερως, ανικατε μαχαν” a phrase from Sophocle's Antigone, meaning: “Love, invincible in battle”, very strong meaning.


----------



## sotos

If I had to use a single word, this would be ΕΣΤΙΑ. It has multiple meanings: home, the goddess of home, country, fire, focus, meeting point etc. Most proper for immigrants. The ancient greeks who established colonies in various places, were carying a fire from their home place to the colony. This fire was continuously burning in the sanctuary of goddess Hestia. Also, in every home they used to have a kind of alcove or altar for Hestia, burning with the fire transferred from the sanctuary. Till today Greeks who keep the traditions have an alcove at home (now with christian icons) where a lantern (or even electic light) is burning during the night. On major fests, like Pascha, fire is carried from the church home and is kept alight for days.
Careful with the spelling. ΕΣΤΙΑ with aspiration before Ε. You may use ancient letters.
(Congratulations for appreciating your ancestors. Being Greek is a privilege (Aristotle)).


----------



## naras

''Αν αποσυνδέσεις την Ελλάδα, στο τέλος θα δεις να σου απομένουν μια ελιά, ένα αμπέλι κι
ένα καράβι. Που σημαίνει: με άλλα τόσα την ξαναφτιάχνεις."

this is something from Odysseas Elytis poetry.

you can keep three words: olive tree, vine, and a boat. 
these are the significant elements, ''ingredients'' of the country we call Greece. 

Any of these elements as a draw in your arm, means something greek - at least to your eyes and your hurt.

What's more important: please, do read some greek poetry, I am sure you could appreciate much more of Greece.
and apparently you can find symbols on your own.


----------

